# iMac flat panel won't boot up EMERGENCY



## kriskauf (May 20, 2005)

Please help with advice if you can. My less than 6 month old flat panel g5 running 10.3.9 wont boot up.

The chimes sound, screen goes grey, and the gear spins and spins until the screen goes black and I see

Disk0s3:I/O error

/etc/master.passwd: No such file or directory

Disk0s3:I/O error

Disk0s3:I/O error

/etc/master.passwd: No such file or directory

Disk0s3:I/O error

Disk0s3:I/O error

-sh2.05b#

Booting of the test CD I get this error message during the test when it gets to the mass storage section

2stf/8/3:s-ATA bus0 - master

Is it possible the hard drive crashed already??

Thank You for any help or advice you may have.

_ personal details removed for safety_

North Hills High School

Video Club Advisor


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Kris, first and foremost... PLEASE REMOVE YOUR FULL/REAL NAME, PHONE NUMBER, AND YOUR EMAIL FROM THE POST!!! For your safety and security, highly recommend never posting such private info on a very public forum. Not trying to scare ya unneedily, but you don't know who may see and then use such info for whatever unnice things that they desire. Besides real people, there are also "spiders" that scan such and then will collect this info to place into databases that send spam and/or trojans and/or other malware into your email. If you can't delete this info yourself cause the post is now a couple days old, contact a moderator via the little red triangle at the top right of the post. [PS: btw, I've taken the liberty to notify a mod, since not knowing when you might check your email and/or this forum/thread for a reply... hate to see you potentially get bombed w/ unfriendly fodder... ]

Back to your query, is this not still under warranty? If so, take it back asap.

If not, first guess late at night would indicate either HD, or secondary possibly a logic board. Most likely the HD, and if so, hopefully you have backup of any/all important data therein...


----------



## kriskauf (May 20, 2005)

Thanks for the posting advice and -

I called Apple who authorized me to take it to our local apple store for warranty work. 

As for back ups, of course I have the original source tapes, but we are a PC district,  and it was a fight to get this Mac. So naturally there was no budget for back up media, and even if I backed up to CD, there's no other machine I would be able to continue the work on while this machine is out. (There are a scarce few other Macs here but I don't have access to them) And I'm sure mine won't be back before the end of the school year. So, back to my trusty Panasonic AG 7750 AB roll system and analog editing. With this years yearbook sales we'll buy a back up drive.

Thanks for your help


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Hate to hear that - esp. since it was a battle to get the Apple, and then to have it go sour on ya so fast. Make any potential additional Apples even harder to acquire I bet. Hopefully Apple store will give you fast service, and exceed your expectations.

Again, best luck!


----------



## kriskauf (May 20, 2005)

The genius desk at the Apple store is a great resource. Though they may not be able to repair the drive, they can access my data. Right there I purchased a back up LaCie out of my own funds for them to put it on and then we'll have a back up device we can keep. If they can't repair it, the new drives are back ordered so I'll be G5less for 7-10 days, which to me seemed a reasonable amount of time to wait for a repair.

I'll post again when everything is resolved.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Sounds like a positive development, esp. that the data evidently was not corrupted and was accessable.


----------

